

Where To Buy An SSL Certificate - thezach

So I&#x27;m moving away from using GoDaddy as a provider (thats another discussion why).... so where should I start purchasing SSL Certificates.  I can not use self signed certificates.
======
sdrinf
[http://www.startssl.com/](http://www.startssl.com/) allows for free Class 1
certs

------
IceyEC
I've really enjoyed using Gandi.net recently for both domain names and SSL
certs!

------
johnmurch
[http://dnsimple.com/](http://dnsimple.com/)

------
glazskunrukitis
I would highly recommend GetSSL.

